# Euskara: Hakio, hakio miren gogotik



## Orreaga

Kaixo:

*Hakio, hakio miren gogotik*

I'm looking for a translation of the title of this song by Oskorri.  The word *hakio *doesn't appear in any dictionary that I can find. 

Thanks.


----------



## javier8907

That is because it is a verb form, although I can't tell exactly what it means, as I am not very fluent in Basque.


----------



## Orreaga

I can't seem to edit my original question to capitalize the girl's name, Miren... I've found that *hakio* does indeed exist as an auxiliary verb form (a rare "bivalent absolutive/dative imperative" of the intimate hika form), maybe it goes with the verb *atera* which follows.  This is a children's song, so hika would be expected, it's something about taking off your shoes and throwing them in the air.

Can anybody shed any light on this?


----------



## outofspace

Do you know how the "nor-nori" form works in Basque? If so, that grammar jargon means that "hakio" is a nor-nori imperative form.

If you go to this page: euskalnet.net/chief/aditz/ (put a "www" before it) and click where it says "imperative", you'll see a table of the nor-nori imperative forms which includes "hakio".

You can see there that "bekizu" is the nor-nori (hura-zuri) imperative form. Maybe it would be easier to give an example with that:

Gutuna hel bekizu! =  ¡Qué te llegue la carta! [hura = la carta, zuri = a ti, hel(du) = llegar]

But I don't know if that sentence sounds weird, maybe the subjunctive form would be used instead.

Anyway, with "hakio" the nor part is "hi" and the nori is "hari". Here's  an example I found in Google:

"Mintza hakio heu!"... which would be something like  "¡Qué le hables tú!"

But I can't make sense of "Hakio, hakio Miren gogotik", could you put the rest of the lyrics? (and better still, wait for the opinion of a native speaker ).


----------



## Orreaga

Yes, outofspace, nor-nori = absolutive-dative form.  I found a similar table in _A Grammar of Basque_ by Hualde and Ortiz de Urbina, p. 220 (can be found online in Google Books), where it is labeled "rare", unfamiliar to many native speakers.  I understand how the verbal auxiliaries work (in a basic and literal way), but I still have doubts about this particular usage and word order.  Perhaps it is regional (this song is part of a collection of regional children's songs).  I will listen again to the song and try to make out more of the lyrics (and will re-read the rules about posting lyrics to this forum).

Welcome to the forum!


----------

